# Pics form the CMR race in South Carolina...



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This is all I got cause of the Rain...

http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/570536679bQIEbp;jsessionid=abcAuH8LWKA5W-wvEoRas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks....I wish I would have gotten more....the weather was crap


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

I heard it was a really nice, clean park. That was Adam w/the MS Mud Nutz. I did the hoodie he had on!!!! Love seeing my work. 

Donna


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

suzette70 said:


> I heard it was a really nice, clean park. That was Adam w/the MS Mud Nutz. I did the hoodie he had on!!!! Love seeing my work.
> 
> Donna


Adam is a Great Guy.....That where we left our bikes was with them....I didn't want to take them back to the Motel...it was Rough. LOL!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats buch of really cool looking bikes for sure.

Bootlegger did yall get to compete?


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice pics and i really enjoyed the event at caw!!!Those side by sides racing was probably the highlight of the day!!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> Thats buch of really cool looking bikes for sure.
> 
> Bootlegger did yall get to compete?


Yeah....we do at everyone we go too...... I know one thing I have got to add about 50lbs. or so..... I done fairly well for my first Swamp Cross. I haven't ever raced in one before. I am going to race at Wilburns in Northern Alabama on May 2nd and they hopefully I can go the following week to the CMR race in Georgia....I may just to to the CMR one...not sure. I couldn't keep my front end down....and I leaned too far forward on the second lap and the air box snorkel got a hold of my shirt....It was more less over after that. It didn' killit but almost. I think I am going to have to turn it down or put them in the center of the racks.


----------

